# My version of an Inline Bow press, Trailer Jack style...



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, after alot of reading and learning from everyone else, I decided to build one myself. I started off with a square tube jack you can buy at tractor supply or online for around $45. I bought a couple 3 foot lengths of 2"x2"-1/8" square tubing for $12 offline. First, i removed the top section of the jack, the gears and the slide. I fit the new 2x2 tubing I purchased into the slide of the jack and re-welded the inner section where the all thread goes to it. This new tubing fits perfectly snug with no play, unlike the original jack slide. You can see this in the first picture. I ended up cutting to length of halfway in and halfway out of the slide and set that to 33" so I have the same travel in and out for different sized bows. I then cut and welded the very bottom slide of the jack (the one the foot is welded to from the jack) onto the sides of the jack for the fingers at 8" long for plenty of room. I then cut the jack handle in half and made it half the stroke, for easier operation. I found some 1/2" rod laying around and welded to extend the jack handle through the square to make it easily accessible through the front of the press. This took a little bit of time trying to make sure it was straight, but it worked out great. Now, for the fingers..... I had alot of different ideas but decided to make my own. I based them off of what would work for just about any bow. I cut and welded the fingers, with rear gussets, to the 2"x2" original slide from the inner jack. This made them fit fairly snug and slide back and forth for any application of limb width. I Painted everything in hammer grey because that's what I had laying around. I bought Plasti-dip for the fingers and dipped 3 times. I made sure to grease the inner slide, the all thread and the upper gears to the jack for a very smooth slide and Voila, bow press complete! I'm very happy with how it came out and it works great for my Invasion (as you can see) and also worked great with my friends Assassin. Hope you enjoy and maybe it'll help you out like everyone helped me!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome! Clean and simple...


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks alot! I've found that clean and simple is almost always the best way to go about things.. Even I was kind of surprised how well it actually works..


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice! I like where the crank is.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

That is a pretty cool setup!


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ditto Armed Als comment. I also like were you put the crank. I made an inline last year but after seeing yours I think mine will be up for sale after I make one similar to yours.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Awesome! How much do you have in all your material and how much time? Very professional looking. I recently bought a used Monster here on AT and need to get a press along those lines. You should make them and sell them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

You done good.
I like your coat hangers too!!!


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you.. I did a TON or research, on AT and on other forums before making a plan. I didn't want to wish I did something differently. I designed the fingers myself and Haven't seen anything like them anywhere but I've seen where they slide on and off before. I saw the crank on the front 1 other time but it wasn't quite how I did it. I more less plagiarized alot of people lol..


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Overall.. Jack was 45, Metal was 12, dip was 8, paint was 5. $70 bucks give or take a little I'd say. Time- Well that's kind of dependent on the person making it. It took me a total "Build Time" of about 6 hours total including paint.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks great !
Congrats...


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

great press and great skills!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice build. A good press is nice. I find I work on my bows alot more since I built one. Hand press was way to much work to setup and to hard to use.


----------



## Hawkeye1970 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very simple, very awesome. May have to steal your idea.


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

I know what you mean "wheelie." I have a Nite Hawk and its just entirely too much work to mess with buss cables and proper twists with a portable. I can compress my bow in about 5 seconds now, So much easier and more efficient. 
Hawkeye- Steal away!! ha


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice looking press and fingers.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

best design I have seen ,,that should work for crossbows as well ...


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome press. Do I see Sockmonkey decals on the bedside of your 2nd gen in the second pic? TW member also?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great looking press!!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice design. I bought a jack like that last fall for a press like that but got the round one. Decided I wanted the square one after I saw a in line one on here. They make square jacks that come out of the back so I think I am going to get one of those and copy the rest from you (just go out the back vs. the side). Nice press. Impressed.

Ches.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a nice press. I'm not sure if I like where the crank is at. My luck suggests that anytime I need to work on a cam that is on the right side of the press, the crank will be in the way. I think I would try to try to make a removable crank handle like whats on an X Press.

But like I said, that is a nice press. You've done a great job. And for $70 and 6 hours, you can't beat that.


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha, no, not sockmonkey. It's more of a punisher TRD sticker actually. That's on my daily driver, 05 Tacoma..


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Gunner- I thought about if it would be in the way and I just can't see that happening... whether its the upper or lower cam, you can always flip the bow i guess, but I made the squares for the fingers with plenty of room for adjustments.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

CPX Invasion said:


> Haha, no, not sockmonkey. It's more of a punisher TRD sticker actually. That's on my daily driver, 05 Tacoma..


I have a set of Punisher TRD bedside decals from sockmonkey on my 04. Awesome press bud.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

CPX Invasion said:


> I know what you mean "wheelie." I have a Nite Hawk and its just entirely too much work to mess with buss cables and proper twists with a portable. I can compress my bow in about 5 seconds now, So much easier and more efficient.
> Hawkeye- Steal away!! ha


Exaclly what I had/have a Nitehawk. Came in today from yard and pressed bow and turned string one turn to straiten up my peep. With Nitehawk I would seperate string and reinstall peep 15 or 20 times without press. LOL


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

That is great to only have that much time and money in it. Yep, you should be building them and selling them.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

Could you use that to completely relax the limbs or does it not extend far enough? I want one!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone know what others are charging to ship bowpresses like this in the lower 48 states? We have to get our new best friend in the press business!!!!lol, but I'm kind of serious too! Made in America in the same state as the Pittsburgh steel mills! Go USA! How do you like that CPX????


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice press


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

Phantom- I must say say, I'm quite flattered.. Ironically, I get to work in some of the steel mills when I'm not in power plants or refineries for my job haha.. I have difficulty finding the available time to work on my house let alone!! I'm not sure of the process of building and selling a product which I utilize a jack unless I redesigned it to my own gearing and setup. I'm not sure what price they would actually sell for if I did make them. What would you pay??


----------



## CPX Invasion (Apr 1, 2013)

The press compresses in to 23" and out to 40" from inside of fingers. This could've been changed in the actual building of the press to accommodate even shorter limbs (like a crossbow) but you would take away from the extended length.. I tried fitting it where it would be most likely used for me.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

CPX, I am not up to date on the prices for presses, I just think yours' is unique and very functional. If shipping was reasonable, you should be able to sell them and do ok. I bought a bowmaster portable with split limb adapters for my Monster bow recently and it gets me by, but still use my old Apple for older style bows. Hey, just price your presses and see what kind of response you get, if you have time to make them.


----------

